# Monsters



## Kavnar (Mar 30, 2011)

Just watched this film today. It's one of the best giant monster films I've ever seen. Thoroughly enjoyed all of it. Really shines a fresh light on the genre. Anyway. Get it watched and let me know what you think! 

EDIT:

The soundtrack is also fucking phenomenal.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W-R_LErlQys


----------



## 8Fingers (Mar 30, 2011)

cool I'll watch next weekend


----------



## Bobo (Apr 1, 2011)

That movie was a big surprise. Loved it


----------



## Murmel (Apr 2, 2011)

Must. See. Now.

If only for the soundtrack, it was incredible


----------



## neoclassical (Apr 5, 2011)

Great movie, thanks for bringing it to my attention.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 5, 2011)

Man another film I wanted to see and missed. Shall check it out.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Apr 10, 2011)

I just watched it today. Its even more awesome when you read up about the cast and the shit they did to film the movie.


----------



## Kavnar (Apr 10, 2011)

leftyguitarjoe said:


> I just watched it today. Its even more awesome when you read up about the cast and the shit they did to film the movie.



Yeah man definitely. Think it's good more 'indy' filmmakers are getting into the giant monster film genre. I'm fed up of the generic storylines that come alongside a huge budget.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Apr 11, 2011)

Watched it a while back and waxed lyrical for a short period - even to the point of making a thread! 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/movies-books-tv-media/134843-monsters.html

Great film.


----------



## Kavnar (Apr 11, 2011)

ShadyDavey said:


> Watched it a while back and waxed lyrical for a short period - even to the point of making a thread!
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/movies-books-tv-media/134843-monsters.html
> 
> Great film.



Ahhh shit sorry man. I searched and didn't have any luck. Sorry about that man.


----------



## beneharris (Apr 11, 2011)

you know i was really interested in this movie, until i watched movie bob's review of it (he is ususally spot on) so i put off seeing it. but i'll put it on netflix right now to see for myself.


----------



## 8Fingers (Apr 12, 2011)

beneharris said:


> you know i was really interested in this movie, until i watched movie bob's review of it (he is ususally spot on) so i put off seeing it. but i'll put it on netflix right now to see for myself.


 
Seriously you really take for granted what strangers say about movies,music etc?
Really? 
I'd never accept strangers considerations to the level of making me watching a movie or listening to a song or not.
Personal tastes,everybody have their own


----------



## jaredowty (Apr 12, 2011)

Rented this, watching it tonight. The director Gareth Edwards is also going to be directing the upcoming Godzilla film.


----------



## beneharris (Apr 12, 2011)

8Fingers said:


> Seriously you really take for granted what strangers say about movies,music etc?
> Really?
> I'd never accept strangers considerations to the level of making me watching a movie or listening to a song or not.
> Personal tastes,everybody have their own


i use it as a basis of which ones to see first, yeah 

but you're right


----------



## ShadyDavey (Apr 13, 2011)

Kavnar said:


> Ahhh shit sorry man. I searched and didn't have any luck. Sorry about that man.



No sweat man, it was a couple of pages back and hey - it's STILL a great movie!


----------



## ShadyDavey (Apr 13, 2011)

8Fingers said:


> Seriously you really take for granted what strangers say about movies,music etc?
> Really?
> I'd never accept strangers considerations to the level of making me watching a movie or listening to a song or not.
> Personal tastes,everybody have their own



I take them with a pinch of salt - had I watched Bob's review prior to watching Monsters I would have had second thoughts about taking the time to view the movie in the first place but equally he has hit the nail squarely on the head with a couple of reviews in the past.

Bottom line - just watch a movie if you think you're going to like it


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Apr 13, 2011)

Just letting you know: This movie is more about the struggle of the main characters, not about giant monsters rampaging around like godzilla. Its alot deeper than standard monster movies and thats what makes it great.


----------



## cataclysm_child (Apr 15, 2011)

What the fuck are you guys talking about?!
I was really looking forward to this movie because of this thread!
Please explain to me why this movie was great.
-Bad acting
-Long boring unnecessary scenes
-Poor CGI 
-Next to no story

There was nothing good about this movie. And the whole thing just felt awkward.
Why was everyone so calm everywhere? There was giant octopuses walking around damnit.

Oh man. So disappointed. Fuck you guys, haha.
Anyway, that's my opinion.


----------



## 8Fingers (Apr 15, 2011)

cataclysm_child said:


> What the fuck are you guys talking about?!
> I was really looking forward to this movie because of this thread!
> Please explain to me why this movie was great.
> -Bad acting
> ...


 
The majority likes Metallica/Megadeth but I hate them.
The majority likes Bieber/Gaga but I hate them.
The majority always likes stuff I hate
So...
When a lot of people like something I usually already know I'll hate it 
But let me watch it before judging.


----------



## cataclysm_child (Apr 16, 2011)

But to say this is the best monsters movie you've ever seen is like saying Justin Bieber is the best metal music you've ever heard.

If this is the best monsters movie you've seen, you simply don't like monster movies


----------



## jaredowty (Apr 16, 2011)

leftyguitarjoe said:


> Just letting you know: This movie is more about the struggle of the main characters, *not about giant monsters rampaging around like godzilla. Its alot deeper than standard monster movies* and thats what makes it great.



While most Godzilla films are cheap escapist entertainment (the bad dubbing doesn't help), the original "Gojira" (1954) is by far the most socially relevant monster movie of all time. Not the crappy, butchered American re-edit with Raymond Burr (which pretty much negates the entire purpose of the film being anti-nuclear/anti-war), the original Japanese version with English subtitles. Good shit. 

I still have yet to see Monsters, haven't gotten around to renting it yet.


----------



## Kavnar (Apr 30, 2011)

cataclysm_child said:


> But to say this is the best monsters movie you've ever seen is like saying Justin Bieber is the best metal music you've ever heard.
> 
> If this is the best monsters movie you've seen, you simply don't like monster movies



Each to there own. I personally really enjoyed it.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 30, 2011)

Can't wait to see this film.


----------



## Pauly (May 1, 2011)

It's alright, typical road movie, not a lot happens. Characters were just... there, neither likeable or dislikable. A success for the writer/director guy, but it's a very forgettable movie.


----------



## Kavnar (May 2, 2011)

Pauly said:


> It's alright, typical road movie, not a lot happens. Characters were just... there, neither likeable or dislikable. A success for the writer/director guy, but it's a very forgettable movie.



As much as I liked the film this sums it up nicely. I sounded a little overly enthusiastic in the OP but if I'm being realistic this guy hit the nail on the head.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Sep 27, 2011)

Pauly said:


> It's alright, typical road movie, not a lot happens. Characters were just... there, neither likeable or dislikable. A success for the writer/director guy, but it's a very forgettable movie.



This. Definitely not a 5 star hype-worthy film like it's been made out to be.


----------



## Explorer (Sep 28, 2011)

Fee Fi Fo Fum
I see a pointless necrobummm..................................p.





*laugh*


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 28, 2011)

I can honestly say I enjoyed the trailer significantly more than the film.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Sep 28, 2011)

Explorer said:


> Fee Fi Fo Fum
> I see a pointless necrobummm..................................p.
> 
> 
> ...



I only got round to watching it last night, but I was slightly disappointed. I ended up getting bored and doing yoga instead.


----------



## hutchman (Sep 28, 2011)

cataclysm_child said:


> What the fuck are you guys talking about?!
> I was really looking forward to this movie because of this thread!
> Please explain to me why this movie was great.
> -Bad acting
> ...



Agreed. Movie was a piece of shit.


----------

